# Navigation Update



## txlatino (Feb 25, 2011)

it is true that the NAV gives you warnings of upcoming road emergencies.. I have got about 5 since buying the cruze with the NAV off. If im hearing the radio you simply get a beep and the notification comes up on the screen such ass "accident 5 miles ahead". Unfortunately, I cannot tell you if the NAV works independently from OnStar as I'm still on the trial.. I wonder this also.. I have used Nav without having to call them to set up my route but don't know exactly how it works.. :/


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...anybody out there with experience using the Navigation system?


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

The Nav update is done with a DVD, loaded onto the on board hard disk. 

Traffic and weather is provided via XM Satellite Radio, it receives its signal as soon key on. 

The navigation is properly tied to Onstar, if you call Onstar for directions, the destination is downloaded onto the navigation system. FYI, navigation screen is of a higher resolution, I was pleasantly surprised. The Cruze literature didn't mention this.


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

klchiew said:


> The Nav update is done with a DVD, loaded onto the on board hard disk.


Interesting. How much does an update DVD cost and how do you obtain it? 

Jim


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...about $200, through your local dealership or from their website:

http://www.gmnavdisc.com/disc-search.asp?lang=en&make=CHV&model=CRUZ&year=2011


----------



## Jim Frye (Mar 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...about $200, through your local dealership.


And how often are updated DVDs issued? $200 seems a bit overpriced compared to other GPS systems.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

..._annually_ according to their website:

• GM Nav Disc Center - Program Overview

• http://www.gmnavdisc.com/disc-search.asp?lang=en&make=CHV&model=CRUZ&year=2011


----------



## gmarcucio (Apr 19, 2011)

So you have to subscribe to XM radio to receive traffic updates through the Nav screen?




klchiew said:


> The Nav update is done with a DVD, loaded onto the on board hard disk.
> 
> Traffic and weather is provided via XM Satellite Radio, it receives its signal as soon key on.
> 
> The navigation is properly tied to Onstar, if you call Onstar for directions, the destination is downloaded onto the navigation system. FYI, navigation screen is of a higher resolution, I was pleasantly surprised. The Cruze literature didn't mention this.


----------



## klchiew (Jan 15, 2011)

Yes



gmarcucio said:


> So you have to subscribe to XM radio to receive traffic updates through the Nav screen?


----------

